
Chrome Update Impacts Some macOS Systems - garycomtois
https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/15235262
======
garycomtois
From the Google employee who posted this: "If your computer is on OS X 10.11
or later and you haven’t taken steps to disable SIP, this issue cannot affect
you."

To find out if your machine has SIP enabled: csrutil status

~~~
ksaj
I've got 10.11 and no csrutil. It aggravates me to no end that a web browser
update can potentially cause so much grief. Disgusting.

